# Anyone know what this gizmo is?



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I found this in a bag of stash and needles someone gave me. I'll bet you guys know what it is, I sue don't.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a guess, but it looks like some kind of spindle that you would wind things on...my Mum worked at Celanese eons ago & it looks a bit like something she used.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.

I hope someone knows.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Does the bead slide up and down?


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


Gee, I thought it looked like a whatchamacallit! ????


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

It's a thing-a-ma-jig


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

a wigwam for a goose's bridle.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I am sure it is one of the following: gadget
contraption* contrivance*doodad*things*thingamabob*thingamajig*whatchamacallit*widget


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love both the thing a ma jig and also whatchamacallit.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

But doesn't anyone know what it does? The wood is very pretty and the bead slides up and down. Someone went to a lot of trouble to make something that nobody knows what it does. Go figure.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

If I owned it I would use it to turn the pointed corners on shirt collars when I sew them up


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Approximately how long is this thing?


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

charbaby said:


> Gee, I thought it looked like a whatchamacallit! ????


More like a ghee-gaw


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

If this old maybe a museum could help.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

charbaby said:


> Gee, I thought it looked like a whatchamacallit! ????


I sit corrected, my technical name is incorrect. The name is either whatchamacallit or one of the many others offered. Did someone suggest doodad? I like that one too. :sm04:

Hopefully we will all experience enlightenment from someone who know how this thing is supposed to be used.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

? Waiting to find out.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

OK, I heard from my friend that gave me the bag of stuff. She doesn't remember, but thinks there should be 2 of them. Said maybe the bead is a stopper for either end. Sounds very weird to me. Definitely not 2 of them in the bag.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it stationery, or does it pull apart from the bead?


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah!! it is a doofalackey


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Where is Jessica Jean? She probably knows! In the mean time I vote for 'whatzat'! lol


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

It's not a yarn winder/spindle thingy is it? Hmmmm.

https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.L54-aQe54VnKaGqJJRwNsAEsDh&pid=15.1


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Since the bead slides, if you had more than one my guess would be a variation on a double-pointed needle? A very nice variation, I might add, that would keep stitches from slipping off while row was in progress.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Not only do I love all the descriptive names others have come up with, but now I need to watch this thread to find out how it was designed to be used.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

After all the names, I will be waiting with bated breath to find out what it actually is!!! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


Doohickey for sure


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> Where is Jessica Jean? She probably knows! In the mean time I vote for 'whatzat'! lol


Yes, where is Jessica Jean? We haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like a beaded support spindle from what I've found, and there is only one when you purchase them. Hope this helps


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow....sure hope someone figures this one out....


----------



## Sarena (Jun 26, 2017)

I have one that almost looks like this, only it's in bone and doesn't have a bead. I was told it was the tool to poke the material when making eyelet lace.


----------



## dotbinmo (Mar 5, 2017)

ROTFLOL! Could it be like one of my mother's knitting needles with 2 sharp ends? Maybe the ring is a stopper????


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

When I was in Canada, there was a set of wooden needles that had a sliding wooden bead on each one. The clerk explained the purpose of them. I forgot what the purpose was. I wish I would have bought them because they were unusual.


----------



## anne12254 (Feb 9, 2017)

yotbum said:


> I found this in a bag of stash and needles someone gave me. I'll bet you guys know what it is, I sue don't.


I tried googling it and just get double pointed needles and knitting with beads. Can you ask the person that gave it to you?


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> I am sure it is one of the following: gadget
> contraption* contrivance*doodad*things*thingamabob*thingamajig*whatchamacallit*widget


I love that you can spell all of those!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Really had to scratch this curiosity bump - think the poster who said 'beaded support spindle' is correct.

Here is an explantion I found.

http://askthebellwether.blogspot.com/2007/09/what-is-bead-spindle.html#.WVDzdcaQzIU

Wonderful how much information the internet can offer us.

Happy Monday all.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't name it but know what I would use it for. Hold it in your hand and jab irritating shoppers and calmly keep on walking. Let them wonder what stuck them. ????????????


----------



## rreuveny (Jan 1, 2016)

you can try sending this photo to Anne Smith at the Machine Knitting Monthly magazine, she or someone there might know; another place to check is the knitting machine museum in the UK, surely someone there will know.

https://machineknittingmonthly.net/contact/

[email protected] <[email protected]>;


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't know what it is but I'm sure it was made because at one time it had a very useful and practical purpose.

I hope someone has the answer because it's rather sad to think this item was part of someone's life at one time. It probably belonged to a woman who took good care of it, possibly because it was used by her mother and created by her father or husband. The sad part is this item has a history that no one remembers.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

It does look like someone could have made it to fill a particular need they had. Maybe someday you'll be knitting along and a need will arise and you will have an a-ha moment about what that thing is for.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

marilyngf said:


> If I owned it I would use it to turn the pointed corners on shirt collars when I sew them up


That's a great idea for it,always awkward to do without a 'tool' ! ????


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Got me?? Ha vent got a clue!!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

JanetLove2Knit said:


> When I was in Canada, there was a set of wooden needles that had a sliding wooden bead on each one. The clerk explained the purpose of them. I forgot what the purpose was. I wish I would have bought them because they were unusual.


Perhaps one of our members in Canada could be directed to the shop & ask the knowledgeable assistant to explain again! Any volunteers, otherwise this will go on for months like the last watchamacallit! PLEASE SOMEONE! ????


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know, but was thinking like KarenLeigh. If it is a double point needle with a stopper, that would be great. Also would like to hear more about it.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Google Sassanian bone spindle whorl. There are several pictures that are similar.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

JanetLove2Knit said:


> When I was in Canada, there was a set of wooden needles that had a sliding wooden bead on each one. The clerk explained the purpose of them. I forgot what the purpose was. I wish I would have bought them because they were unusual.


Where in Canada were you Janet? Maybe some of our Canadian members can help us out with this. I would really like to know what it's called and for what purpose it is used for. Thanks


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

No idea, but I loved reading all the words for things that we have no names for. I think I use doohickey most often. I 
Hope you find out what it is used for.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

KPers stumped? I love it! Proves we're human (don't know) and humble (admit it). I love you guys! ????


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I"ve only read the first page, sorry if it has been posted. This is called a "swing needle". They were popular in the mid-2000's for knitting sweaters using two balls of hand paint yarn, so that they didn't pool. There were many patterns produced, primarily by Handmaiden, to use these needles. They were custom made of birch wood. 

The idea was that you knit a row with one yarn, go back to the beginning and knit a row with the other yarn, then you switched the bead to the opposite end of the needle. This was how to keep track of where you were - then you would knit a row with the first yarn, go back and knit a row with the second yarn. Then, move the bead back to the other end of the needle again. 

Of course, you could do the same thing on a circular needle, but not everyone liked having to slide their work "so far" on the needle from one end to the other. And, it made money for the maker of the needles and the stores you bought them from!

(I know about these needles from my days working at the yarn store - and yes, I bought a set myself, to use it as a bead-spindle for spinning yarn!)


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

stitchin' time said:


> KPers stumped? I love it! Proves we're human (don't know) and humble (admit it). I love you guys! ????


Not stumped - correct answers have been given. :sm01:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Hope you find out.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Not stumped - correct answers have been given. :sm01:


Yes, in the post directly above yours!! I know others guessed about the bead-spindle, and that is how I'm using the ones I bought, but that wasn't what they were designed for.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

jan m said:


> Yes, where is Jessica Jean? We haven't heard from her in a while.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


Funny! Or maybe thingy or thingamajig?


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

And all along I thought it was a double-ended, pointed stick with a ball in the middle.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I"ve only read the first page, sorry if it has been posted. This is called a "swing needle". They were popular in the mid-2000's for knitting sweaters using two balls of hand paint yarn, so that they didn't pool. There were many patterns produced, primarily by Handmaiden, to use these needles. They were custom made of birch wood.
> 
> The idea was that you knit a row with one yarn, go back to the beginning and knit a row with the other yarn, then you switched the bead to the opposite end of the needle. This was how to keep track of where you were - then you would knit a row with the first yarn, go back and knit a row with the second yarn. Then, move the bead back to the other end of the needle again.
> 
> ...


[email protected] I found this


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

B4 said:


> [email protected] I found this


Download as .pdf (300kB)

Swing Needles - How do you use them?

Thank you for purchasing our Swing Needles. Following are a few suggestions to get you started. Have fun and be creative!

First you will need to work with two balls of yarn. Either divide your skein into two equal balls or you can use two different yarns.

Option #1 (horizontal rib)
The easiest way to use your swing needles is to knit every row. After casting on with one of the balls follow like this:

First row: Knit with ball #1. Remove stopper and place on the opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Second row: With ball #2. Knit, beginning at the same place you began with row #1. At the end of the row turn and start again with ball #1 as in row #1.

Continue with these two rows.

The pattern that these rows produce is very different. Something you couldn't easily get with regular needles. It looks likes a horizontal rib.

Option #2 (garter stitch)
Now if you want add a little "swing" to your needles! 
You can knit garter stitch with the needles.
Cast on as in option #1. Follow like this:

First row: With ball #1 knit. Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Second row: With ball #2 Purl beginning at the same end you began with row #1. At the end of the row, turn your work.

Third row: With ball #1 Purl .Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Forth row: With ball #2 Knit. Turn your work.

Repeat these four rows and you have a garter stitch.

Option #3 (stockingette stitch)
Now another popular stitch in knitting is stockingette stitch.

First row: Knit with ball #1 Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Second row: Knit with ball #2 Beginning at the same end that you began with row #1. Turn your work.

Third row: Purl with ball #1 Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Forth row: Purl with ball #2. Turn your work and repeat from row one.

Once you feel comfortable with the concept of swing needles, there are many more stitches in the world of knitting. Be creative and see what you can come up with using your swing needles. Try using two different colours for ball 1 and 2 and you get instant stripes without having to carry your yarn.

NOTE: The nobs on your needles may become loose. (They will do this because the hole in the wood tends to expand with use). If they do loosen, you can make them tight again by threading a piece of thread or thin yarn, through the hole in the nob and tying a knot.

If you need any help or have any questions about swing needles, please call in or contact us.

Download as .pdf (300kB)

Home

About

Knitting Needles

Crochet Hooks

Swing Needle Instructions

Needle Size Conversions

What's New

Order Form

Contact Us

Mastercard

Phone (902) 351 2889 or e-mail 
[email protected]

All prices are in Canadian dollars, 
and are exclusive of sales tax and shipping.

We mail-order items anywhere 
in North America.

River John Needle Company 
is a division of Lismore Sheep Farm:

Copyright © Lismore Sheep Farm 2006 - 2014


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I"ve only read the first page, sorry if it has been posted. This is called a "swing needle". They were popular in the mid-2000's for knitting sweaters using two balls of hand paint yarn, so that they didn't pool. There were many patterns produced, primarily by Handmaiden, to use these needles. They were custom made of birch wood.
> 
> The idea was that you knit a row with one yarn, go back to the beginning and knit a row with the other yarn, then you switched the bead to the opposite end of the needle. This was how to keep track of where you were - then you would knit a row with the first yarn, go back and knit a row with the second yarn. Then, move the bead back to the other end of the needle again.
> 
> ...


This led me to look up more information. Definitely a "swing needle" as you described. This page has some explanation on how to use. https://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/needles/instructions.htm


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

https://www.grandriveryarns.com/acc-swingneedles.htm - it says :

These needles were designed and made to handle projects where you would use a circular needle and would work back and forth (such as a lot of the Fleece Artists shawls, stoles, throws etc) What they were designed to overcome is the frustration of having to push the yarn back up on the needle part of large circular needles when you are using a finer weight yarn on a large needle. They have a nice light feeling and the yarn moves very smoothly when knitting.. With these you can just knit along without interruption, you can knit back and forth for one way knitting, you can store the yarn on one needle and use the knobs on either side of your knitting to hold it on the needles. 
They are hand crafted in Nova Scotia in birch wood and come in 
16" long lengths in sizes 6mm, 7mm, 8mm, 9mm, 12mm and 15mm as well. 
(in US sizes that is 10, 11, 13, 17 and 19)


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

no1girl said:


> a wigwam for a goose's bridle.


Did you emigrate from the UK? I was born in England and that's the only place I've heard that phrase. Love it.


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

Did anyone take accounting classes? I think it is a widget.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it is a bead spindle too. Here is a video which shows how to use it. Simple and much like any spindle.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzV_jwa5E3Q


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

big oma said:


> https://www.grandriveryarns.com/acc-swingneedles.htm - it says :
> 
> These needles were designed and made to handle projects where you would use a circular needle and would work back and forth (such as a lot of the Fleece Artists shawls, stoles, throws etc) What they were designed to overcome is the frustration of having to push the yarn back up on the needle part of large circular needles when you are using a finer weight yarn on a large needle. They have a nice light feeling and the yarn moves very smoothly when knitting.. With these you can just knit along without interruption, you can knit back and forth for one way knitting, you can store the yarn on one needle and use the knobs on either side of your knitting to hold it on the needles.
> They are hand crafted in Nova Scotia in birch wood and come in
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

Perhaps some sort of spindle for spinning wool into yarn?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

B4 said:


> River John Needle Company
> is a division of Lismore Sheep Farm:
> Copyright © Lismore Sheep Farm 2006 - 2014


Thank you!! River John Needle was the name I couldn't recall. I can still see the blue card that that was attached to their needles (they did regular birch double point sets as well) but couldn't bring up the name in my head! I probably still have the tags around, but not sure where they may have ended up. Like many of you, I'm still trying to figure out the best way to store my needles, lol, and have my most often used needles handy. When I need to make something of a different needle requirement, it takes me a couple days to figure out where the "right" needles are! (either with a UFO, or in the box upstairs, or the drawers in the living room, or the plastic bins....)


----------



## triperado (Feb 20, 2015)

is it a nose picker?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

big oma said:


> https://www.grandriveryarns.com/acc-swingneedles.htm - it says :
> 
> These needles were designed and made to handle projects where you would use a circular needle and would work back and forth (such as a lot of the Fleece Artists shawls, stoles, throws etc) What they were designed to overcome is the frustration of having to push the yarn back up on the needle part of large circular needles when you are using a finer weight yarn on a large needle. They have a nice light feeling and the yarn moves very smoothly when knitting.. With these you can just knit along without interruption, you can knit back and forth for one way knitting, you can store the yarn on one needle and use the knobs on either side of your knitting to hold it on the needles.
> They are hand crafted in Nova Scotia in birch wood and come in
> ...


Wow, thanks to all who figured this out , even though I wasn't the original poster. This stumped me. I finally settled on it being a bead spindle. Interesting. I googled 'swing needles' and kept getting 'sewing needles'. My PC kept correcting me! Very irritating. Always something more to learn in knitting, no matter how long one has been knitting.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Its a knitting needle, think it's called a slider.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I"ve only read the first page, sorry if it has been posted. This is called a "swing needle". They were popular in the mid-2000's for knitting sweaters using two balls of hand paint yarn, so that they didn't pool. There were many patterns produced, primarily by Handmaiden, to use these needles. They were custom made of birch wood.
> 
> The idea was that you knit a row with one yarn, go back to the beginning and knit a row with the other yarn, then you switched the bead to the opposite end of the needle. This was how to keep track of where you were - then you would knit a row with the first yarn, go back and knit a row with the second yarn. Then, move the bead back to the other end of the needle again.
> 
> ...


Thanks, they are very interesting and I like the idea of using for spinning.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I not only learned something new today, Thank you very much for that.
But I also had a good laugh at all the creative answers as well.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it is a nostepinne, a devise for hand winding balls of center pull yarn.


----------



## danny0725 (Nov 3, 2015)

My DH recognized it immediately as a left handed feeble fetter.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

What a fun way to start the day! I loved reading all the posts and the "final answer" about this new (old) item. Thanks KPers for another interesting conversation thread!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Kolby said:


> Google Sassanian bone spindle whorl. There are several pictures that are similar.


Yep, this is a good use for it.


----------



## Mott (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like it might work for making broomstick lace! My daughter made a "broomstick" for me out of a wooden dowel that looked like this, but of course, it didn't have the bead on it. And now I just learned how to make "Non-stick lace" - the same look but without using the stick.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's called a swing needle...
https://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/needles/instructions.htm


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

yotbum said:


> I found this in a bag of stash and needles someone gave me. I'll bet you guys know what it is, I sue don't.


You might be able to find out something on this site.

http://www.oldandinteresting.com/knitting-sheaths.aspx

Good luck.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> If I owned it I would use it to turn the pointed corners on shirt collars when I sew them up


Exactly, or any pointed corner.


----------



## Vonne (Oct 31, 2016)

I would guess it is a nostepinne because it is with the knitting needles. I had one with my Swedish grandmother's needles. Check out 



 to see a video of its use.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Kolby said:


> Google Sassanian bone spindle whorl. There are several pictures that are similar.


That looks unsavory. It looks like a bathtub hair catcher. But someone already gave the alleged correct answer.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


Gee, I would have guessed it was a "do-hicky" or maybe a "watch-a-ma-call-it"


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

That's it!! It is a doohickey--Well maybe it is a what cha ma call it. You girls are so funny.


GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm02:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm guessing it's a "swing needle." You can move the wooden bead from one end of the needle to the other. That way you can continue your knitting from either end of a row. These needles are made in Canada in a wide variety of sizes. I seem to remember that the name/manufacturer is something like St. John Needles.

Hazel


----------



## kykyleigh (Oct 7, 2016)

Beverooni said:


> It's not a yarn winder/spindle thingy is it? Hmmmm.
> 
> https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.L54-aQe54VnKaGqJJRwNsAEsDh&pid=15.1


It does not look like a nostepinne aka yarn winder/spindle thingy.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Do hope somebody knows what it really is.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Could it be some kind of cable needle and the bead helps the stitches not slip? Of course I didn't realize there were pages of responses!! I don't even know how long it is!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Started looking for it. Haven't found it, but did find vintage knitting tools thus far......interesting.

https://www.etsy.com/c/vintage/craft-supplies-and-tools/sewing-and-fiber/knitting/tools


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> It's not a yarn winder/spindle thingy is it? Hmmmm.
> Nope.
> 
> https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.L54-aQe54VnKaGqJJRwNsAEsDh&pid=15.1


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

It's a "do-flage-a-ma-call-it". You use it to do whatever you want with it. I would use it to turn sewn corners.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

babsbarb we speak the same language!


babsbarb said:


> I am sure it is one of the following: gadget
> contraption* contrivance*doodad*things*thingamabob*thingamajig*whatchamacallit*widget


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


I like your answer. I use that expression all the time and am asked "what is a doohickey"<
old lady. They don't say the last two words but it's on their faces.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm guessing it's a "swing needle." You can move the wooden bead from one end of the needle to the other. That way you can continue your knitting from either end of a row. These needles are made in Canada in a wide variety of sizes. I seem to remember that the name/manufacturer is something like St. John Needles.
> 
> Hazel


I think you get the prize. My friend was in Canada when she began her failed attempt at knitting and bought everything in sight. She said she thought the bead was some kind of stopper, but it does pull off at the ends. Also she said she thought there were 2 of them, but I only found one. I'm on to Google "swing needle". KP is amazing. I not only got my answer, but a lot of laughs in the process.


----------



## Miss Mittens (Apr 27, 2017)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


I love it!!!! LOL!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I purchased a pair of those at Beehive Yarns in Victoria, B.C. They were sold as knitting needles and I purchased them for a friend with whom I shared a passion for odd stuff. My recollection is that they were about 12-14 inches (30-35cm) in length. Beehive was unable to explain the movable ball. Still odd!


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Definitely a frabits!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I FOUND IT. She probably did buy it at Beehive in Victoria, BC. It IS a swing needle and, if I can find the mate, I'm anxious to try the technique. Here's a picture and all the info. Thanks everyone for the laughs.
http://lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/needles/instructions.htm


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like a technique that would be good for those who knit variegated yarn with two skeins to avoid the pooling.


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

I wonder if it's a nostepinne, ie. a hand held yarn ball winder? Here's a woolery video: https://woolery.com/using-a-nostepinne


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your comments....this has been one very interesting read. I'm so glad someone got to the bottom of this????. Hopefully you'll be able to find it's mate and post a finished product.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This has been a really interesting thread and I certainly learned something new today. I'm trying to find out if the company is still in business as my DW wants a set of birch DPNs.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

B4- I think we were in Sydney, Nova Scotia and walked to the yarn store from the port with the world's largest fiddle. There are two yarn stores there so I am not sure which of them we visited: The Bobbin Tree or Moraff's Yarns & Crafts. Looking at the photos of the shops, I think it was Moraff's. I had asked about the needle or needles. I think it was for a kind of knitting I had not done and did not exactly understand the answer. I have not learned brioche, intarsia, fair isle, etc.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I loved this thread! So much fun. And, learned something new too. I read some where that we don't live long enough to learn everything there is to know about knitting. Nice to do a craft in which we can always continue to learn new things.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I love it! This gadget is one of two used for knitting. It's an alternative to circular knitting, and the effect is different. It's a little like short rows and there is a website http://swing-knitting.com/?page_id=39
I love the effect. I'm going to have to try this. Looks pretty simple.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

The yarn winder/thingy is called a nostepinne, also known as a nostepinde or nøstepinde.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I loved this thread! So much fun. And, learned something new too. I read some where that we don't live long enough to learn everything there is to know about knitting. Nice to do a craft in which we can always continue to learn new things.


This reminds me of what my husband once said about sailing, and it applies to knitting as well. "You can learn 80% of what you need to know about sailing (or knitting) in the first year, and take the rest of your life to learn the last 20%". That's what keeps us interested and having fun.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I love you folks. You make me laugh.


----------



## accompanistcjp (Oct 3, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> 
> I hope someone knows.


Or a pointy thingy with a bead.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

yotbum said:


> I think you get the prize. My friend was in Canada when she began her failed attempt at knitting and bought everything in sight. She said she thought the bead was some kind of stopper, but it does pull off at the ends. Also she said she thought there were 2 of them, but I only found one. I'm on to Google "swing needle". KP is amazing. I not only got my answer, but a lot of laughs in the process.


I just saw an ad for these from Grand River Yarns in Canada. The ad's on FB. Let me see if I can reproduce it here:

These are the last of my Swing Needles made by River John in New Brunswick. I have
2 pair of 12mm 16" long
2 pair of 8mm 16"long 
they come with instructions on how to use them. PM to order

Doesn't look like the photo came out. Check Facebook under Grand River Yarns, and page down a bit. You'll see these swing needles. (I bought several sets from Grand River Yarns, but I am not affiliated with them. I just happen to love them, their products, their service, and their prices.)

Hazel


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> I love it! This gadget is one of two used for knitting. It's an alternative to circular knitting, and the effect is different. It's a little like short rows and there is a website http://swing-knitting.com/?page_id=39
> I love the effect. I'm going to have to try this. Looks pretty simple.


These may be known as swing needles, but they do their own kind of knitting, which is _NOT_ swing knitting.

Swing knitting involves a lot of short rows to produce a fabric that undulates over the surface without straight rows of knitting.


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

My Brother-in-Law would say it's a phistairisereemy - his own word for anything he is not sure about. It's fun to say and sounds real. He has even heard people repeat to someone else that the problem was the phistairisereemy.


charbaby said:


> Gee, I thought it looked like a whatchamacallit! ????


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Loved this discussion! I have learned a LOT since joining KP.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Now that I know what they are, I found this.
http://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/needles/instructions.htm
Dick
Sorry, I posted before looking at all the replies and found that this link was already posted.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't quite understand the instructions on how to use them, but if I find the other one, I'll try.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pengee said:


> Nah!! it is a doofalackey


Nah, you got it wrong-it's a wigwamforawowser :sm04:


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Love your answers. You all gave me a laugh this afternoon. Thanks.
DotS


----------



## IslandPurple (Oct 16, 2011)

It was fun to read all those words in this context, thanks everyone! I just thought to check out shopsmartisans.com mentioned in another post and came across this: https://shopsmartisans.com/chiaogoo-wooden-nostepinne. It could be that.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

IslandPurple said:


> It was fun to read all those words in this context, thanks everyone! I just thought to check out shopsmartisans.com mentioned in another post and came across this: https://shopsmartisans.com/chiaogoo-wooden-nostepinne. It could be that.


It's not a nostepinne. It's called a swing needle


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> These may be known as swing needles, but they do their own kind of knitting, which is _NOT_ swing knitting.
> 
> Swing knitting involves a lot of short rows to produce a fabric that undulates over the surface without straight rows of knitting.


Oh, Wow! It's a never-ending unfolding of information! Okay, well then probably not all that easy to make those patterns, since it's an altogether different knitting skill. I still want to try using these needles. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> Now that I know what they are, I found this.
> http://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/needles/instructions.htm
> Dick
> Sorry, I posted before looking at all the replies and found that this link was already posted.


Read through the instructions with difficulty. Need a video tutorial for this one.


----------



## jackychrisp (Jun 16, 2011)

Cable needle!


----------



## Debbi13 (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks almost like a nostepinde to me. Used to wind center-pull balls of yarn.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

charbaby said:


> Gee, I thought it looked like a whatchamacallit! ????


Lol I like that ????????????


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Doooo hichey fits too.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a DPN with a goiter


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Know you got the right answer, but just wanted to Thank You for posting, it has been most entertaining and informative. 


It was a hoocha-ging-it, now I know for sure what it is!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

well I don't understand how you could not know that it is a oo-jam-aflick lol


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

Whatever it is, it looks well made!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Elin said:


> It's a DPN with a goiter


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
I'm so glad my coffee was already finished.


----------



## chieko (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi. This is my first time responding in KP. I read all of the correspondences and really enjoy all of the project pics and jokes. I know what this gizmo thing is so I had to respond. It is a knitting needle used when you want to knit from both ends of your work. The bead prevents the item from slipping off the needle when you switch sides. I can't seem to find the pattern that I used it on so I can't elaborate any further right now.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

chieko said:


> Hi. This is my first time responding in KP. I read all of the correspondences and really enjoy all of the project pics and jokes. I know what this gizmo thing is so I had to respond. It is a knitting needle used when you want to knit from both ends of your work. The bead prevents the item from slipping off the needle when you switch sides. I can't seem to find the pattern that I used it on so I can't elaborate any further right now.


You're absolutely right. Would love to see a pattern and a video.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

How interesting....not sure I would enjoy using them but interesting.


----------



## asilyad (Feb 16, 2014)

Could it be a cable holder?


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Elin said:


> It's a DPN with a goiter


Very funny!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be taking my felted hats to the farmer's market at the Lismore Sheep Farm on Sunday, I'll ask John about his swing needles and maybe see if he will let me have a go at using them. Sounds like a fun technique.
Marg


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

ANTIQUE BOVINE BONE SEWING and CROCHET tools. I do not know which one it was used for. Also, it could be a sewing awl.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I just saw an ad for these from Grand River Yarns in Canada. The ad's on FB. Let me see if I can reproduce it here:
> 
> These are the last of my Swing Needles made by River John in New Brunswick. I have
> 2 pair of 12mm 16" long
> ...


Their ad is not quite correct - they are made IN River John, which is in Nova Scotia. They are made by John Crawford at Lismore Sheep Farm, just down the road from me.

Marg


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> I will be taking my felted hats to the farmer's market at the Lismore Sheep Farm on Sunday, I'll ask John about his swing needles and maybe see if he will let me have a go at using them. Sounds like a fun technique.
> Marg


 Perhaps he will have a pattern or two to share with us.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought it was a ball winder, I forget the right name.


----------



## pf_flyer (Dec 20, 2015)

I have the double pointed stick , but no ball. I found it in my Mom's stuff !


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

pf_flyer said:


> I have the double pointed stick , but no ball. I found it in my Mom's stuff !


You're a knitter? You have pointy sticks and balls. lol I keep thinking I'll try the knitting style those deelybops are for with circs.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> The technical name is doohickey. I'm quite sure.
> ????????????????????????????????????????????
> I hope someone knows.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> Their ad is not quite correct - they are made IN River John, which is in Nova Scotia. They are made by John Crawford at Lismore Sheep Farm, just down the road from me.
> 
> Marg


Grand River Yarns did have them but she is sold out. She is in Stoney Creek, Ontario


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

It looks like some kind of double pointed needle. One would need several of them to knit with them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

chieko said:


> Hi. This is my first time responding in KP. I read all of the correspondences and really enjoy all of the project pics and jokes. I know what this gizmo thing is so I had to respond. It is a knitting needle used when you want to knit from both ends of your work. The bead prevents the item from slipping off the needle when you switch sides. I can't seem to find the pattern that I used it on so I can't elaborate any further right now.


Welcome to KP ☺☺☺


----------



## chieko (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you Nanamel14. I've been a lurker for 2-3 years.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elin said:


> It's a DPN with a goiter


OK! You win the prize for the bestest answer! I'm very happy I wasn't in mid-sip when I read it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> Where is Jessica Jean? She probably knows! In the mean time I vote for 'whatzat'! lol





jan m said:


> Yes, where is Jessica Jean? We haven't heard from her in a while.


It seems that even retirees go away on vacation from time to time, and _some_ vacation destinations either haven't any internet access, or have such high charges for it, that I prefer to remain offline for the duration.

It's great fun to read all the inventive answers!

I actually recognized the thing as soon as I saw it, but RoxyCatlady not only recognized it but knew its name; I hadn't remembered its name or the maker's. Never even considered buying them, as I'm not a fan of wooden needles to begin with, and - as someone mentioned earlier - the same thing can be accomplished using a circular needle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chieko said:


> Thank you Nanamel14. I've been a lurker for 2-3 years.


I welcome you too. Please, don't be so shy! Join in the fun and games!


----------



## chieko (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Jessica-Jean. My daughter Theresa used to knit with you in Montreal.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chieko said:


> Thanks Jessica-Jean. My daughter Theresa used to knit with you in Montreal.


We still miss her; since her departure, the median age of our group has gone _way_ up!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I have truly enjoyed reading this entire thread. Thank you to the OP and all who contributed.


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

This has been such a fun thread as well as educational. I laughed out loud at the delightful, crazy names and suggestions. Some I had not heard for years. Thanks to everyone who joined in.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have been following your question and the "answer's " but have you found out what it is you have?


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It seems that even retirees go away on vacation from time to time, and _some_ vacation destinations either haven't any internet access, or have such high charges for it, that I prefer to remain offline for the duration.
> 
> It's great fun to read all the inventive answers!
> 
> I actually recognized the thing as soon as I saw it, but RoxyCatlady not only recognized it but knew its name; I hadn't remembered its name or the maker's. Never even considered buying them, as I'm not a fan of wooden needles to begin with, and - as someone mentioned earlier - the same thing can be accomplished using a circular needle.


Welcome back JJ, hope you enjoyed your vacation, we missed you!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

judyb9 said:


> I have been following your question and the "answer's " but have you found out what it is you have?


Yes, Judy, the answer is there, amidst all the frivolity. Keep looking. Fun thread!

Marg


----------



## Dorotxy (Jun 27, 2017)

I do not remember hat it is called but we use it to create an opening in embroidery work without cutting the threads of the weave. You wiggle it between the threads until the hole is as large as you need and then embroider around the opening to maintain the hole.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> Their ad is not quite correct - they are made IN River John, which is in Nova Scotia. They are made by John Crawford at Lismore Sheep Farm, just down the road from me.
> 
> Marg


Thanks for the correction! I'm sure that Rochelle, of Grand River Yarns, was just dashing this off hurriedly.

DH and I were just in Nova Scotia (Cape Breton Island) a short time ago for ten glorious days. I want to move there right now!!!!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I love all the "technical" names for this (!) -- but more seriously, it struck me as something that could be the base for winding a skein of yarn with the inside end hanging down so you could pull from the inside. But then why would the bead slide? So I still don't know...


----------



## Gates (Oct 4, 2016)

It's a DPN with a tumor. You need to get that thing looked at....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

It looks new and not something old


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I emailed this company to see if they are still in business - yes - and they still sell swing needles. Wish I could find a video of how this works as I'm having difficulty picturing it.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I had no idea that my question regarding this doohickey, gizmo, thing-a-mah-bob, would go so far, be so much fun, and be so informative. KP ROCKS. Thank you everyone who joined the party.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I emailed this company to see if they are still in business - yes - and they still sell swing needles. Wish I could find a video of how this works as I'm having difficulty picturing it.


Have you checked YouTube? Or Googled "swing needles, how to use"? Let us know what you find out. (Even though I own several pair, I've never used them--yet.)

Hazel


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Have you checked YouTube? Or Googled "swing needles, how to use"? Let us know what you find out. (Even though I own several pair, I've never used them--yet.)
> 
> Hazel


Download as .pdf (300kB)

Swing Needles - How do you use them?

Thank you for purchasing our Swing Needles. Following are a few suggestions to get you started. Have fun and be creative!

First you will need to work with two balls of yarn. Either divide your skein into two equal balls or you can use two different yarns.

Option #1 (horizontal rib)
The easiest way to use your swing needles is to knit every row. After casting on with one of the balls follow like this:

First row: Knit with ball #1. Remove stopper and place on the opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Second row: With ball #2. Knit, beginning at the same place you began with row #1. At the end of the row turn and start again with ball #1 as in row #1.

Continue with these two rows.

The pattern that these rows produce is very different. Something you couldn't easily get with regular needles. It looks likes a horizontal rib.

Option #2 (garter stitch)
Now if you want add a little "swing" to your needles! 
You can knit garter stitch with the needles.
Cast on as in option #1. Follow like this:

First row: With ball #1 knit. Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Second row: With ball #2 Purl beginning at the same end you began with row #1. At the end of the row, turn your work.

Third row: With ball #1 Purl .Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Forth row: With ball #2 Knit. Turn your work.

Repeat these four rows and you have a garter stitch.

Option #3 (stockingette stitch)
Now another popular stitch in knitting is stockingette stitch.

First row: Knit with ball #1 Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Second row: Knit with ball #2 Beginning at the same end that you began with row #1. Turn your work.

Third row: Purl with ball #1 Remove stopper and place on opposite end. Do not turn your work.

Forth row: Purl with ball #2. Turn your work and repeat from row one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Have you checked YouTube? Or Googled "swing needles, how to use"? Let us know what you find out. (Even though I own several pair, I've never used them--yet.)
> 
> Hazel


I just tried, but can't find a video on using them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Download as .pdf (300kB)
> 
> Swing Needles - How do you use them?
> 
> ...


WOW! Thank you so much, Marilyn! This is terrific!

Hazel


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Have you checked YouTube? Or Googled "swing needles, how to use"? Let us know what you find out. (Even though I own several pair, I've never used them--yet.)
> 
> Hazel


I tried to look for a video and got all kinds of things, nothing close to correct.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I tried to look for a video and got all kinds of things, nothing close to correct.


See page 11 of this discussion, where Marilyn in Ontario sends us full instructions for how to use swing needles. Thanks again, Marilyn!

Hazel


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I JUST FOUND THE OTHER GIZMO!!!!! Now I'll have to try using it. Maybe one of you can come up with a video, I couldn't find one.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

yotbum said:


> I JUST FOUND THE OTHER GIZMO!!!!! Now I'll have to try using it. Maybe one of you can come up with a video, I couldn't find one.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Have you checked YouTube? Or Googled "swing needles, how to use"? Let us know what you find out. (Even though I own several pair, I've never used them--yet.)
> 
> Hazel


I tried but have only found written-out directions that don't make sense.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I contacted the distributors of the swing needle and suggested a video would be helpful. This is their reply:

We have talked about doing a video for awhile but just haven’t done it. Perhaps this is the spark we needed!

The simplified description.... you knit with two balls of yarn, the same or different depending on project. The swing needles allow you to knit two rows on the same side ,in the same direction. So knit first row as usual with ball #1. Go back and knit with ball #2( leaving ball #1 at the end of row). Now you turn your work and knit again with ball #1, then Ball #2. IN order to make this work the ball at the end of the needle slides on and off so you can move it to other end if it is in your way!!

They work well for variegated yarns to spread out the colours or if you want to knit with two different textures or to create a different pattern.

Hope this helps a little. 

Watch for our video coming soon.

Thank you,

Gillian Crawford,

Lismore Sheep Farm/River John Needle Company

902 351 2594


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> See page 11 of this discussion, where Marilyn in Ontario sends us full instructions for how to use swing needles. Thanks again, Marilyn!
> 
> Hazel


I did see the directions, I also posted a link to directions prior to that. But someone asked for a video as they couldn't picture the written ones. I couldn't find a video


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Grumpygrandma, that's hysterical, and just how I felt when I found it.


----------



## itsacairn (Mar 13, 2014)

A textile museum might be able to help although I got quite a laugh out loud at the names you all suggested.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I tried but have only found written-out directions that don't make sense.


Grab a short circular or a couple of dpns and try actually following those directions. It reminds me of a scarf pattern I made some years ago; reading the directions drove me crazy! The actual knitting wasn't all that hard. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadow-box-3

Personally, I can't see the attraction of those pricey needles, unless one just loves fat wooden needles with a sliding bead. A circular does the job and no bits that can (in my case, _will_) be dropped.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I did see the directions, I also posted a link to directions prior to that. But someone asked for a video as they couldn't picture the written ones. I couldn't find a video


re video. Please see my last post. A video is coming.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Can't name it but know what I would use it for. Hold it in your hand and jab irritating shoppers and calmly keep on walking. Let them wonder what stuck them. ????????????


You rock!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dottie Kon said:


> You rock!


The best use for it yet, love it :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I know. Do you do a cord with a peg and 4 nails on top of the cylindrical peg? Kids kit sometimes, like potholders. Well, when the yarn goes round, you lift the loop over it to form a stitch with something pointed. This is the tool that would be perfect for that. So I would call this tool THE CORD LOOP PASSER.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

My Dad would say it was a thing-a-ma-bob for a which-a-macallit...close enough!!! It must be just the right thing for something!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

yotbum said:


> I JUST FOUND THE OTHER GIZMO!!!!! Now I'll have to try using it. Maybe one of you can come up with a video, I couldn't find one.


Looking at the way the ball is in the middle of the needle (OP's photo) it looks as if the hole has expanded a little and you need to tighten up the hole the way described in the instructions (scrap of yarn tied through the hole) so that the ball would stay near the end of the needle.
https://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/needles/Swing%20NeedlesHow%20do%20you%20use%20them.pdf

Marg


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from England. :sm02:


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

It could be used to slip stitches off a tubular cord maker. There are 4 stiches placed in a squre and you wrap and slide off the loop to make a stitch. Go round and round and the cord comes out at the other end. This tool is made for sliding off the loop with the pointed end.Really simple to figure that out!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

OH, BOY! 

I remember my mom and grandma having one. IDK.

My cats have an 8" one, very similar, but the ball doesn't move. They bat at it and it spins across the floor! It was sold as a CAT TOY!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

GEESH can anyone get serious and give a decent answer. Sorry I don't know what it is.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> GEESH can anyone get serious and give a decent answer. Sorry I don't know what it is.


it is called a swing needle. Here is information on it
https://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/needles/instructions.htm


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> GEESH can anyone get serious and give a decent answer. Sorry I don't know what it is.


Sorry you didn't 
*A)* find some of the earlier suggestions hilarious
*B)* read far enough to see the _real_ answer.

GEESH yourself!! :sm25:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

no1girl said:


> a wigwam for a goose's bridle.


I like your answer no1girl.


----------

